# Questions for lyft drivers, coming from uber



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just started driving for lyft and did a few rides. I've done uber for a while so I'm 90% comfortable with it already, but there are some slight differences and I have a couple of questions:

1. I see how to call someone, but is it possible to text them? If yes, how?

2. After I did a couple of rides, I can't find a way to see where each ride was and details about it, like the distance, time, and if I got tipped or not.

3. When you leave the uber app on and multi-task to another app, every three minutes it gives you a ping asking if you still want to stay online. I haven't seen this with lyft yet, but does it do this?

4. If multitasked, does the alert make any noise when you get a request?

5. Do you really use the lyftstache? I put the lyft card in the window slot but I was only planning on using the dashboard lyftstache in scenarios where there's a lot of cars and it's a difficult pickup, to identify me.

5. After I hit arrive, the ride starts within 1 minute correct?

Thanks for the help! So far lyft seems way better than uber.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

1. Take note of the phone number when you call a passenger through the app. You can text that same number next time.

2. Lyft gives a general summary the next day for each trip, including, time, distance, tips and fees. No real time stats or exact address records. But you can see a running total of your pre-fee earnings immediately after each trip when it displays your fare - look in the upper right corner of the app screen.

3. Not sure with Android, but with iPhone it stays active at least a few minutes before you may get a text saying you've lost contact with the Lyft system.

4. On iPhone, the Lyft app sends a push alert for incoming requests even if it's not in front. Android is probably similar.

5. I have the Lyft card but don't show the cuddlestache unless someone asks about it (for kicks). Haven't received the glowstache yet.

6. Yes, the customer starts being charged 1 minute after you tap to arrive. If I get to the pin and I'm not sure where the customer is, I may call or text to confirm before starting (passengers may get angry if you start the trip and they didn't drop the pin correctly). If I'm fairly sure the pin's in the right spot, I'll tap to arrive immediately. Which one to choose comes as more of a hunch over time.


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> 1. Take note of the phone number when you call a passenger through the app. You can text that same number next time.
> 
> 2. Lyft gives a general summary the next day for each trip, including, time, distance, tips and fees. No real time stats or exact address records. But you can see a running total of your pre-fee earnings immediately after each trip when it displays your fare - look in the upper right corner of the app screen.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Does lyft charge a fee like the safe ride fee and deduct from rider also?
Is the commission on lyft 20%?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Does lyft charge a fee like the safe ride fee and deduct from rider also?
> Is the commission on lyft 20%?


I'm not sure if it varies between cities, but here in Dallas the answer is yes to both questions.

There is a subtle difference in the way they handle the fee, though. First of all, it is $1.50, rather than Uber's $1.00.

Second, while Uber adds the fee in on your reports, and then subtracts it, Lyft only adds is on the customer side. This means that Uber's claimed $4.00 minimum fare is actually only $3.00 as far as the driver is concerned.

Lyft's minimum fare here is really $4.00 and nets the driver $3.2o.

Uber's minimum fare nets the driver an uber-ridiculous $2.40.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

As far as the Lyftstache, it's a fun idea, but I don't fancy identifying myself as a rideshare driver to anyone but my passenger.

Life would be better if we could be out in the open with no fear. Still, I see no reason to tempt law enforcement, parking lot attendants, meter maids, or taxi and limo drivers who might have a beef with my being there.


----------



## Rich Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

If I'm stationary, I'll take a moment to call the passenger and let them know I've got the call and will be there as quickly as I can. At the same time, I'll take care of any questions about the address and resolve any locational questions. If I'm driving, I'll follow the nav and get as close to the pin as I can and call on arrival. It's a personal touch that my passengers like. I get nice tips and ratings for it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What is your script for that. I only send texts cause I hate talking to people.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What is your script for that. I only send texts cause I hate talking to people.


I just said "This is ___ your Uber driver, I am calling to confirm your pickup at ________. Once they confirm address, I gave make/color of my car and ETA. Never had a complaint about the call and my rating didn't dip from calling pax, it actually went up (contrary to what Uber says their data indicates).


----------



## Rich Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What is your script for that. I only send texts cause I hate talking to people.


"Hi, this is Rich and I'm with Lyft. I'm calling to let you know I'm coming to get you as quickly as possible. I have your location on nav and it looks like you're XX minutes away." If there are problems with the address, I say so and get them to clarify it for me. If there's a business location involved I want to know ahead of time -- it saves a lot of futzing around figuring out the address when all that might be visible is the business sign. I'm using Google's nav so I try to get as close to the pin as possible. I tried Waze -- miserable app in my hog-f'ing opinion. Too cluttered and difficult to follow.


----------

